# Looking for Sub Work in Maryland



## dougbarber (Oct 11, 2004)

Starting Out.
Looking for Sub Work, 
and need help with pricing private work.

Thanks for your time.
Doug Barber
North Beach Maryland
[email protected]
301-855-2295, Cell 410-610-6595


----------

